# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Cần đổi hoặc mua

## thehiena2

cẦN ĐỔI HOẶC MUA
1 ĐỘNG CƠ ALPHASTEP ASM46AK-T10= ASM66AC
1 DRIVER ASD12A-C = ASD16AS
HOẶC AI CÓ BÁO GIÁ INBOX EM CÁC EM TRÊN MÀ EM CẦN ĐỔI, KO ĐỔI ĐƯỢC EM XIN MUA Ạ
THANKS

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz3l48ugJje

----------

